# plated dessert ideas



## lrogers (Apr 11, 2005)

I am a culinary student and am wondering if anyone has a killer plated dessert idea. I'm looking to blow everyone out of the water. I have to produce four desserts and have thought of three. I can't figure out what to do with fresh fruit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey,
How about checking out some dessert books at the local/school library, or the book store, if you can browse. That helps with getting fresh ideas when you look at the pictures.
Like fans of mangoes, jagged edged strawberries/kiwis, mixed berries on top of a bavarois wrapped in a chocolate lattice, etc etc. The combinations are limitless. And it's even more awesome when you've designed it yourself.
Have a look at Bo Fribergs, The Proffessional Pastry Chef, and the other one, I think it's called, "The Advanced Pastry Chef" or something like that. 
It has pretty neat pictures of plated desserts.


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

Look into a tart of almond paste crust, pastry cream or zabayon, topped with cherries and pear. A little powdered sugar and a lemon or mint leaf for deco. You can do a dark chocolate disign on the plate as well for contrast.


----------



## bstephens (Oct 22, 2004)

I made a dessert sushi one time that was pretty cool. You make chocolate plastic for the outside wrapping. Flavor some sushi rice with coconut milk. Cut thin strips with your fruit...then assemble as you would regular sushi (Just be a little more careful). A nice garnish would be 2 pulled sugar chopsticks and 3 contrasting dessert sauces...red, yellow and green (that's just what I did). This makes a really nice presentation, and conversation piece!


----------



## sarap (Mar 21, 2005)

What a great idea! I can just picture that sushi. That's very creative!

Sara


----------



## rajeev (Apr 28, 2005)

hey roger
y dont u make a bluebery parfait with goosebery chutney with fresh mango coulis and strawberries.garnish it with caramelsirls and sugared spegetti sticks.let the gooseberry chutne be placed in a brandy snap curve.


----------



## rajeev (Apr 28, 2005)

TO BE MORE PRECISE PLACE A CONE OF BLUE BERYY PARFAIT,DRIZZLE MANGO COULIS IN AN ABSTRACT FASHION,PLACE FRESH STRAWBERRY HALF ON THE PLATE PLACE THE BRANDY SNAP CURL ON THE OTHER SIDE ON TO OF IT PLACE GOOSE BERRY CHUTNEY(BASICALLY COOKED GOOSEBERRIES WITH INDIAN SPICES AND SUGAR) THROWIN SOME WHOLE BLUEBERY AND PLACE A SUGERED SPEGATTI STICK IN A 75 DEGREE ANGLE TOUCHING THE TIP OF THE CONE.


----------



## kmcdowell (Jul 6, 2012)

That sounds really awesome, how would you make chocolate plastic for the outside wrapping though?


----------

